# Off time drives me absolutly insane



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I really go nuts when I cant work, even if I working and I totally sick and ready to pass out. There is nothing to come home too and its just aggravating. Does anyone else hate down time?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Gosh, no. Teach me your ways, good sir.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Why do you feel this way?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Find some stuff to distract yourself then.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Make friends
Get Interests
Start Travelling
Get some form of social life
Do some courses

The world is your oyster


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> I really go nuts when I cant work, even if I working and I totally sick and ready to pass out. There is nothing to come home too and its just aggravating. Does anyone else hate down time?


Yes, very much so.

And just about every day is down-time...depending on your definition, I suppose.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

meetup.com


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

You don't have any hobbies that you'd be willing to spend your time on? not intended to sound rude, it's just surprising/unusual.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Judging by the amount of posts you started, I can see this place is a good hobby for you.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

I feel EXACTLY the same way. I need the structure of work to keep me from drifting too far into darkness.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Right now I'm sitting here with my broken leg so I can't move anywhere. I'm getting a bit stir crazy but thankfully there's the internet. I'll be able to work remotely and probably will end up learning to code apps and make a few apps while sitting here.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I usually experience job as an off time. And yes, it drives me absolutely insane.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> I really go nuts when I cant work, even if I working and I totally sick and ready to pass out. There is nothing to come home too and its just aggravating. Does anyone else hate down time?


Do you heavily use Ni and/or Te in your work?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Do you heavily use Ni and/or Te in your work?


I have a physical labor job, so I spend the entire time running around. I also tend to be rather energetic so when I not moving I become very annoyed.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> I have a physical labor job, so I spend the entire time running around. I also tend to be rather energetic so when I not moving I become very annoyed.


I see. I don't like physical labour. That is I like moving but I tend to do it on auto-pilot and brood a lot during that time.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I see. I don't like physical labour. That is I like moving but I tend to do it on auto-pilot and brood a lot during that time.


I channel my energy different ways 

Excessive exercise
Excessive cleaning 
Obsessive research of particular subjects 
analyzing and fixing current systems with new theoretical ones 
Over-analyzing characters, shows, and movies 

I dont have to be doing all of these at the same time but I usually very anxious


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate it when my fiancé and I are fighting, or when there is family drama. Sometimes work can be a solace. But most of the time, though I like work, I am eager to get out to new adventures.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I see. I don't like physical labour. That is I like moving but I tend to do it on auto-pilot and brood a lot during that time.


When I worked at a cheese factory in high school, me and my coworkers used to just joke around all the time to deal with the mind numbing monotony.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

What the hell. No.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Kind of. I tend not to like weekends because they feel meaningless and indulgent. Basically anything that doesn't help me with my long term goals (my main ones right now are relocating, getting into a Master's program amd establishing a clear career path), it feels pointless. Not that I'd prefer to be working 24/7 but I wish there was a way to not feel so empty during down time. 

If I have to consciously make room in my schedule because I've been that busy, it feels less empty. :idunno: I started feeling like this in college so maybe it's psychological. For example a lot of people had Fridays off but in my program, in the first year there were Friday classes. People would party on Thursday night and the Friday people qould either get wasted on Thurs. and get away with it, or do it Friday instead. None of that interested me, it seemed so meaningless. But so did most things I ended up doing to keep myself entertained. I was just doing it to kill time.

I think the probpem is if I don't feel like I'm being challenged, or learning or applying a skill.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm about to take 3 weeks off. Will be driving from Austin, Texas to Wisconsin. Then doing the Lake Superior Circle Tour and driving back. I think it'll be some awesome time off.


----------

